# Cat bites my window blinds. help?



## baldkat82 (Jun 11, 2010)

So, one of my kitties lieks to bite the plastic window blinds if they're down. I leave a couple up on choice window veiws, but if I forget, she chews right through them... She even does it right in front of me and I shoo her away everytime I catch her. She''s very well behaved other than this.

Any ideas other than leaving them up or buying wooden blinds? (which are in one room and don't get chewed on) I was debating spraying somethign on the blinds (non-toxic of course) that she wont want to taste again!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Our cat was doing the same thing. We sprayed Bitter Yuck! on our blinds, and he hasn't done it since. Good luck!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Patches doesn't chew the blinds, she just moves them out of her way so she can see out the window. Eventually, the parts she moved snapped off and the blind had a window she could see out of without having to move anything. Little stinker. We get new blinds and it starts all over again. :lol:


----------



## baldkat82 (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

We had the same problem. For some reason, we were able to teach her the 'NO' command like a dog. She actually obeys about 75% of the time. Not bad for a 'I'M the one who should be obeyed' cat. We're lucky that she hasn't damaged the blinds badly. As she grew up, she started to just ignore the venetian blinds. She's still playing with the curtain ones though. We just tied it up in a huge knot and she leaves that alone.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I never thought of spraying BitterYuck on blinds...I've just used that on plants but that's a great idea! Where I used to live with my other kitty, practically all blinds stayed up in the house for that very reason. :lol: :?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha! We have to leave all our blinds raised about 18 inches for this very reason. The bitter apple idea is a good one. Oh how many sets of mini blinds have I replaced over the years! LOL!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, I have to officially announce that Miu's broken my blind cords a couple of days ago. I was drawing them and noticed that instead of one continuous draw cord, it's turned into two separate cords....hmph. Then as I was moving the cords, a part of it broke off in my hands. That means she bit it in two places. Nice. Sigh. I've tied the two ends together now, but that's even more of an enticer as it's a knot thing and you know how kittens love swinging knots...


----------

